# Primering car..



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Can someone help me out on sanding my car? Some tips on what to avoid, what to do, etc. I'm planning on doing lots of mods to it, like shaving the door handles, side moldings, trunk thiny. And I'd like to add custom fender flares, etc. But that's later...anyways...I'm trying to avoid the whole two tone color car...lol...so i'd like to have it at least all primered. *plus I plan on gettting a new paint job*...I have one of those drill bit thingies with a sander attached to the end. Is that ok to use? How far should I sand down? Can I use primer from a spray can? Any additional info you guys can give me?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Why are you re-primering a car that is already painted. I'm confused.  I've done lots of body work on my car (rust bucket) and others so I'm pretty good at it. Explain to me what exactly you are trying to do and I'll help you out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Nope...my body kit is primered. I'm wanting to primer the rest. So I can get ready to shave everything and mold the kit to the car in a few months. That way it's all one color.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You can just paint over paint without stripping it first. You just have to scratch it up first with some sandpaper. I would suggest getting the shaving and debadgeing done before you repaint. No sense in messing up a new paint job.


----------

